

Ask HN: Does it help to have dedicated domain for non-web apps? - gaiusparx

Let say currently have url for few Mac OS X desktop and iPhone apps:<p>http://manysoftware.com/twitclient/
http://manysoftware.com/buttockbook/
::<p>Will I get more traffics and exposure to have additional dedicated domains for each such as http://twitclient.com/, http://buttockbook.com, etc? Each of these domain will host the same content as the main site.
======
kls
Yes, people naturally like simplicity. If you have a small enough product
portfolio, it is a good idea to have a domain that points directly to that
product and market that domain. It can forward to your main domain, but have a
url to a targeted brochure about that product on your main site is a good way
to provide clear, simple and relevant information. For example if you go to
www.mac.com it forwards you directly to apples landing page for Macintosh.
www.iphone.com right to the iphone page. Now that does not immediately equate
to more traffic, you still have to market your site to get people to look.

